

Chinese and Indian Entrepreneurs Are Eating America's Lunch - pathik
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/12/28/chinese_and_indian_entrepreneurs_are_eating_americas_lunch

======
bediger
Surprise! Making every technical job available for outsourcing means that
nobody enters technical job markets if they can help it! Getting an
engineering degree is no longer a way out of the mines, the farm or the
factories! Lots and lots of laws, especially "intellectual property" laws are
a tax on innovation! Declaring all surprises as "terrorism" leads people away
from doing surprising things! Surprise! All of this adds up to zero
entreprenuerialship!

------
spicerunner
They're cheap, I admit that. But they are challenged interfacing with US
clients. We've found that by giving business away (matching their rates) and
delivering a few small jobs, US customers will keep coming back.

That said, there are a few good ones out there so we should keep on our toes.

------
gexla
Thank goodness, the world needs more innovation.

